# Laptops and LCDS for sale



## Ignorantguy

*BEST OFFER* I need to get these sold. 1 still pending. For now one left but I have another that needs a new hdd. once thats replaced it'll be up for grabs.

I have a little bit of everything for sale.

All laptops come with XP and Office 2003 and one power adapter. 

*First buyer gets upgrade to 1gig RAM, 2 power adapters, and a targus carry case*

HP nc6000*PENDING TO LOVELY?*
1.4ghz P4-M
Radeon 9600 graphics
512mb RAM
30gig hard drive
Internal wireless
DVD+R/+RW
$225

HP nc6000
1.4ghz P4-M
Radeon 9600 graphics
512mb RAM
40gig HD
DVD+R/+RW
Internal wireless
$225










I have 2 HP 2035 20'' LCDs $125ea*BOTH PENDING TO LOVELY?*





First one to buy a laptop gets an upgrade to 1gig of Ram
Prices inc shipping. Check back regularly for more stuff for sale.

I need to get these sold for my new ar15 build


----------



## Emperor_nero

Does the Compaq n600c have a battery?


----------



## Ignorantguy

yes


----------



## Emperor_nero

Thanks, about how long does it last on a full charge? And other than the missing OS it runs fine correct? Any damage to the case\hardware?


----------



## Ignorantguy

whats your email? ill send you pics


----------



## NJNETSFAN

are the monitors new? Also, whats the specs on the monitors?( mainly interested in the 20 inch ones)


----------



## Ignorantguy

they are not new. The 2 20s are about a year. 19s are couple months over a year and the 17 is 6-7 months. I dont know the specs off hand. Ill get them up later.


----------



## SAAER45

Pics of the 2GHz Compaq?


----------



## Ignorantguy

SAAER45 said:


> Pics of the 2GHz Compaq?



pmed


----------



## Kornowski

It'd be better if you put pictures up in this thread, people would be able to see them, without having to ask for them


----------



## Ignorantguy

yes it would. But Ive created packages for each laptop in rar files. Besides I have too many pics to post.


----------



## footballstevo75

requesting pics of nec monitor


----------



## lovely?

I would like to discuss the HP laptop you have *PENDING*. Can I pm you?


----------



## Ignorantguy

footballstevo75 said:


> requesting pics of nec monitor



pm'd



lovely? said:


> I would like to discuss the HP laptop you have *PENDING*. Can I pm you?



pm'd


----------



## elitehacker

Yeah, they sound really good, I'm all the way in Australia.


----------



## hells3000

request on pics of lappies


----------



## Ignorantguy

updated


----------



## epidemik

post the pics publicly, 
These are hot items.

BTW Igonorantguy, your money is comming. Sorry its been delayed.


----------



## lovely?

very interested!!! i would like to know about the P4 laptop and the monitors you have. such as what condition, colors and vibrancy are the monitors. i have pm'd you.


----------



## Ignorantguy

epidemik said:


> post the pics publicly,
> These are hot items.
> 
> BTW Igonorantguy, your money is comming. Sorry its been delayed.




Is that for HL2? Ill post pics tomorrow night.



lovely? said:


> very interested!!! i would like to know about the P4 laptop and the monitors you have. such as what condition, colors and vibrancy are the monitors. i have pm'd you.




Both laptops are identical with the exception of hdd size.


----------



## epidemik

Ignorantguy said:


> Is that for HL2? Ill post pics tomorrow night.



Yeah lol, sorry bout that. 
If i buy one of these ill send money first  (Afraid im not gonna have the money though...ill go ask mom hehe)


----------



## lovely?

hey Ignorant-guy...........


...........check your messages please.


----------



## Kornowski

> yes it would. But Ive created packages for each laptop in rar files. Besides I have too many pics to post.



Ok, sure, fair enough mate!


----------



## Ignorantguy

updated


----------



## Ignorantguy

bump


----------



## lovely?

i may be also interested in the second laptop you have for my step-dad. is there a way to compare the two in speeds of the laptops with a program such as 3DMark03 or something similar, and then post them here or send them to me? thanks.


----------

